# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  كشف مرتكبي جريمة حي نزال والقبض على مجرمين خطيرين

## الحوت

ألقت ادارة البحث الجنائي في مديرية شرطة وسط عمان التابعة لقيادة امن اقليم العاصمة القبض على متهمين بارتكاب جريمة القتل التي وقعت اول ايام عيد الاضحى وراح ضحيتها احد المواطنين الابرياء في حي نزال بعمان وقاموا بترويع ابناء المنطقة.
وقال الرائد محمد الخطيب من المكتب الاعلامي في مديرية الامن : ان اجهزة الامن قامت برصد وتتبع حركات هؤلاء المطلوبين الذين دأبوا على تصفية حساباتهم بالطرق غير القانونية .
وأوضح أن هؤلاء هم من ذوي الاسبقيات وارباب السوابق في حمل الادوات الحادة والاسلحة النارية ومرتادي الاماكن المشبوهة .
وأضاف : إن متابعة المطلوبين ومطاردتهم جرت بالتعاون مع سكان المنطقة وتم القبض عليهم والتحقيق ما يزال جاريا للوقوف على التفاصيل واحالتهم إلى القضاء .
من جهة ثانية تمكن رجال البحث الجنائي في قيادة أمن اقليم العاصمة امس من القاء القبض على مجرمين خطرين من مكرري جرائم السرقات والسلب المسلح .
وقال الرائد محمد الخطيب من المكتب الاعلامي في مديرية الامن العام انه جرى استدراج احدهما والذي فر خارج البلاد بواسطة وثائق مزورة وبعد دخوله البلاد تم القاء القبض عليه ، وبالتحقيق معهما تبين بأنهما ارتكبا عدة سرقات في مختلف مناطق عمان الغربية واستهدفا المنازل والفلل والسيارات الحديثة ولا يزال التحقيق جار معهما ليصار الى توديعهما القضاء.

----------


## N_tarawneh

بوركت  أجهزتنا الأمنية ...

وكل التقدير لجهودها المميزة في سرعة الإنجاز والتفيذ ...

شكرا ً يا حوت للنشر ...  :Smile:

----------


## BeisaN

*الحمدلله تم القبض على المجرمين وانشاءالله بنالوا جزاءهم 

والله يتولى المجني عليه برحمته

رحمه الله واعان اهله*
*
واعان الله الاجهزة الامنية الساهرة على امن الشعب*

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يعطيهم العافية 

(((  العيون الساهرة   )))

----------

